

Functional Programming Jobs in San Francisco? - xselfx

It seems to me that San Francisco is full of Rails&#x2F;Ruby and NodeJS jobs. Is there any shops or companies hiring for Clojure, Haskell, Scala, Ocaml, Erlang, maybeee Scheme&#x2F;Racket?
======
abustamam
Who is hiring (Oct) will be out in less than a week. Usually get a myriad of
openings!

~~~
xselfx
Thanks

------
raspasov
Factual, ClimateCorp are using Clojure.

